# 2010 bowfishing pic



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Since I live in Arizona most of the year, I've been able to bowfish a few times so far in 2010. Here is a picture from Feb 16th.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lucky! If I went out shooting this time of year in MN I'd break a lot of stuff and need to de-ice my boat every 5 minutes.


----------

